# Total Length Of 26kbrs With Bed Out?



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anybody know? I need the total length including the tongue.
I have been searching but can't find it. We are jsut starting to shop and need to know if this model will fit in our heated shop, with the bed out, to use as a 2nd guest room. Need some extra justification. "See honey, we don't just want the Outback, we _need_ it." Shop is 32' btw.
Thanks!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have the 250RS with a total length of 27'9" - we have the king bed pull out and it measures 72 x 75"
The combined length open is somewhere around 34'.

From Keystone's website, the 26kbrs is 27'8" - so if your bed is the same dimensions as ours, it won't fit in the garage - open.. you can always use the bunks!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have the 26KBRS. I measured it once a few years back and it was close to 29' (plus or minus a bit) including the tongue but with the slide in.

With the rear slide pulled out it would be over 32 feet.


----------



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmmm....Ok I think I will need to repost and jsut ask what bunk models are under 32' end to end, rather than just chasing my tail! 
Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://keystone-outback.com/

On Keystones web site, go to specs for lengths and at the bottom of the page, it lists years where you can check the specs of past years. When you know the added length for either a queen or the king rear slide, you can just add that to the length Keystone listed on any given trailer.


----------

